# My take on the Newfangled Workbench



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been wanting to build the newfangled workbench for awhile now, but not for the standard reasons. I NEVER use hand tools. I know, never say never. Well, I'm saying never. I'll use the clamps for routing and glue ups but I don't see me hand planing or scraping any time soon. If and when that time comes, I'll be prepared I suppose.

I built this to fit a few specific needs:

1. I have a lot of “portable” tools that really require a solid base to be able to use correctly. I haven’t been doing that and I can’t tell you how many times something’s been _juuuust _a bit off because something moved on me. The removable panels in this bench will allow me to mount all my portables to panels as well and then just pop them in when I want and need to use them. The massive opening beneath the table will soon be full of shelves to accommodate my band saw, drill press, jointer, benchtop sander, grinder, vise, routers etc. 
2. I built this to the exact height of my table saw so I can use it as an outfeed/side table for it
3. I’ve found whenever I start a project I end up using a ridiculous variety of tools and fasteners. I put the pegboard on the sides so I could hang things off it and keep ‘em handy rather than having to look around the garage trying to remember where I put them. 

Oh, I used the oak plywood up top instead of MDF because I had it laying around. Almost the entire thing is made of wood I had laying around. I bought a 2x4 and the pipe clamps. Everything else was on hand or reclaimed from the old bench I tore apart. 

I loved this so much that I quickly tore the top off my mobile bench and resurfaced it with the 12" loose slot to accomodate my benchtop tools.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice bench

this style interest me as I need to build a bench for wood working, Right now my benches are just flat collecting surfaces and dont have the mass or size for working on.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice job. I've seen that style bench somewhere, but don't remember where. Did you use plans or just put it together yourself? If so where did you get the plans?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

MS Sportsman said:


> Nice job. I've seen that style bench somewhere, but don't remember where. Did you use plans or just put it together yourself? If so where did you get the plans?


yeah, if you search newfangled workbench here, you'll see a few threads about it. I didn't have plans, per se, I just looked at what others had done and then adapted it to fit my needs.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

nice roomy work bench. not enough room for my clamps though. i like the peg board sides.


----------

